# Contest Announcement - Boston Hills BBQ Fest 2011



## The Giggler (Mar 23, 2011)

Contest Announcement – Boston Hills BBQ Fest

Thanks so much to everyone who supported our event in 2009 and 2010. It was a great success for our small community, and we look forward to seeing you all again this June. We are now accepting applications for the 2011 Boston Hills BBQ Fest. 

Check In, Meat Inspection, and Put Luck Dinner – June 24th

KCBS New York State Championship – Saturday June 25th 
3rd stop of the Empire State Championship Series
Chicken – 12 noon
Ribs – 12:30 pm
Pork – 1:00 pm
Brisket – 1:30 pm
Awards – 5:00 pm

NEBS Wide Open Grilling Championship - Sunday June 26th
Chicken Wings – 12 noon
Beef Steak – 12:30 pm
Pork Tenderloin – 1:00 pm
Dessert – 1:30 pm
Awards – 5:00 pm
Open Garnish in Standard 9x9 Styrofoam Boxes

Payout is based on the number of teams entered. After KCBS expenses and trophies, we paid out 100% of the entry fees. This year, we are limiting the field to 50 teams. With a full field each day, we will have approximately $11,000 in prize money. Grand and Reserve Grand Trophies will be awarded for each contest. Category trophies will be awarded through 10th place for KCBS, and 5th place for NEBS Wide Open Grilling.

Back by popular demand - the VIP Wristband. Throughout the weekend, we invite you to responsibly enjoy the various adult beverages on tap at either Porky’s Pen or Petunia’s Pub.

Curbside trash pickup, free ice, and friendly, helpful staff will be on hand all weekend.

This is a family event, and we encourage you to bring yours. This is an action packed weekend that includes live performances of entertainers and a professional fireworks show to cap off the weekend.

Team Entry Forms are located below. I am in charge of organizing the teams, and my complete contact information is on the Team Entry Form.

Again, thank you to everyone who contributed to the success of the event in years past. We look forward to another great year, and count on your support to make this a premier event on the KCBS Contest Circuit.

Early registrations fees apply through May 25th, so get those applications in!  Visit http://www.bostonhillsbbqfest.com for complete details and the schedule of events.  See you in June!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get up there Friday


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 20, 2011)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get up there Friday


Look me up.  Its been far too long, Witt.


----------



## swapnil147 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do any body attended this Boston Hills BBQ Fest 2011?????


----------

